# JUST FOR FUN: Your pet's enneagram type



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

For simplicity's sake, let's keep tri-types and social variants out for now unless you feel confident.

What enneagram type is your pet? MBTI?

------------------------------------------------------

I have a 14 year old female calico cat. She's poised, lady-like, incredibly smart and intuitive, centered and self-assured. If I could relate her to a human counterpart, I'd say she'd be quite like Lady Mary Crawley from Downton Abbey.

MBTI: *xNTJ *- she seems "introverted" but craves the presence of others. I think she may actually be an ENTJ that enjoys watching others. She doesn't like to be alone.

Enneagram: *1w2 *or perhaps a 3w2 (although I suspect a 3 is harder to grasp for an animal).


------------------------------------------------------

I also have an 8 year old male tabby. He is affectionate, silly, a little dumb, definitely the runt of the litter, high-strung, and always grateful. If I could relate him to a human counterpart, I'd say he'd be like Tommen from Game of Thrones? 

MBTI: *xSFP* - can't particularly tell if he enjoys or seeks out company. He's often afraid of anyone outside of the family. But we picked him out at the shelter because of his outgoing affectionate nature. He's a little clumsy and oafish for a cat.

Enneagram:* 6w7* or 9w8.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I have two cats and the female is 7w8 without a question 
Very self-entitled and willful and doesn't like when she's caught up in something. Her energy is always all over the place. Very excitable and energetic. I think she best matches ESFP in the MBTI. 

Then I have a male who is the brother to the female and he's much slower and lazy. Very comfort-seeking and often just kind of takes whatever bad is being imposed on him like having to have his claws cut. Doesn't even try to complain but just silently suffers. I think he's like 6w5 or something, can sometimes act like a dick and be very bossy and confident when he feels like it. He always knows that he's in the wrong though and doesn't like punishment compared to the female that never gives a single fuck for anyone or anything. She just thinks some things are her given birth right lol. The male is also much more social and has to have his quality time every day. The female is stingy and judges you negatively and will avoid you if you do something she doesn't like but has a streak of masochism sometimes, so if you just grab her and force her she will sometimes contently submit. 

Anyway, the male is like an ISxJ or something in the MBTI.


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

I have a nearly-2 year old male Catahoula. He's my right hand man around the farm and (partially) trained to herd, shed hunt and blood trail.

MBTI: I want to say ENTP. It'd be really easy to shoehorn all animals into 'S' but there's something about the way he figures things out that reminds me of Ne in spite of the fact that that kind of framework can't be totally applied to a dog. His approach to training can be really off-the-wall, he seems to try to think ahead of me, and some of his ideas are better than others. 

Enneagram: 7w6, almost definitely. 

There's also a personality test for dogs called the CBTI. On that he scores as "SBH - Adventurer":



> Your dog is a Spontaneous, Beta and High Activity type which we call the Adventurer. The Adventurer regularly challenges the social order, routine and environmental orderliness. It constantly searches for new social and environmental standards. It is highly competitive with plenty of energy and a playful spirit but not great at group activities.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I have a dog named Zebulon and a cat named Snurre. I think Zebulon is an ENFJ 7w8, while Snurre is an ISFP. I find it hard to type Snurre's Enneagram type.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

My black cat I used to have was probably type 9. He was really good natured and very intelligent. Maybe an ENFJ if I was to pick a type but not sure. I miss him he had such a great personality.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a cat I named Nuisance because she was a stray that kept hanging out and meowing for food. She'll do this little snipe meow type thing if I'm not quick with the food, a curt and quick signaling of displeasure at the service. She also hogs up the bed and makes it hard to move the blankets around, doesn't seem to care if you want them or not. I think she is an 8w7.


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

I rent a room from an older couple who have three cats. 

Sammy: 10 year old male. He's aloof to other people who are not his owners, but still somewhat curious. He will tolerate other people petting him while he's resting. 6w5

Licorice: Female between 1-3 years old. She's a little shy at first but she quickly warms up to you. She loves to be petted. A complete daddy's girl. 2w3

Oreo: Female cat, age unknown to me. She stays in her owners' bedroom and only goes out once in a while. She's extremely skittish and won't let anyone touch her except her owners. Phobic 6w5


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Just for fun, I'll do tritype too. 

My 7-ish (I'm saying this because she was feral) year old cat Lucky is probably 9w8 6w7 2w3 sp/sx. 9w8 because she's lazy as hell and mostly cares about being fed, although she can have an attitude. 6w7 because she's a scaredy cat and when she was younger, she was very energetic and curious. 2w3 because she does have her way with trying to charm me with her cuteness. Sp/sx because she's a free spirit and doesn't give any fucks about anything. XD


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

My dog Susie is very much an ESFP 7w6 so/sx (729). She's very energetic, affectionate and mischievous, but in the end she doesn't purposely do naughty stuff, just what she thinks is fun -- which happens to be eating almost everything. She also adores people, to the point where she jumps all over everyone, but it isn't an act of aggression, just her way of saying hi. But despite her extreme energy, she's definitely submissive. Once she was playing with a husky German Shepherd mix while that dog was eating, which was a bad idea.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

a lanky pit-lab mix, who will always look like a puppy (paws way too big, and a head that's wider than his back hips, with big floppy ears). 
he's kind of an idiot genius. clumsy and constantly whipping around quickly, only to hit his head against the wall, to then stare you (almost reproachfully), as if you somehow did it without his noticing (lol). 
scared of anything that is interested in him, but if you're a stranger and pay him no attention, he'll try to follow you home (and i've seen him run up three flights of stairs to avoid a toddler that pretty much just learned how to amble-around/jog). 

stubborn as well as smart. he knows we have to put shoes on to take him out, so if he wants to go outside, he'll bring us our shoes--or we'll wake up on they're sitting side by side on the couch. 
can't stand to be away from my roommate (which is basically his mom at this point). 

very playful and affectionate. one part terrified of you, 2 parts instinctual killing machine. he'll cower when play fighting, and as soon as you try to reassure him, he'll literally feint towards an outstretched hand, and then lunge and nip at the opposite one--it's actually kind of eerie that he just knows automatically how to do that. 


maybe 5w6 or 6w5 than also leans 7'ish?


----------



## Kierkegarden (Dec 31, 2015)

My doggo is probably INFP. She's an aussie who thinks she's a pug. Calmest dog in the entire world, would probably lie on the couch all day. The only thing that makes her excited and bouncy is if you are giving her a ton of praise. She's a total sweetie who just wants everyone to be happy.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

My Border Collie _Onyx_ is an Sx 6w7 for sure.
As for MBTI, ESxP of some kind.
He's playful, *very* territorial, way impulsive, and extremely loyal.

And yes, barking dogs *do* bite...


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

stiletto said:


> For simplicity's sake, let's keep tri-types and social variants out for now unless you feel confident.
> 
> What enneagram type is your pet? MBTI?
> 
> ...


Photos please !!! !!! !!!


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Entropic said:


> I have two cats and the female is 7w8 without a question
> Very self-entitled and willful and doesn't like when she's caught up in something. Her energy is always all over the place. Very excitable and energetic. I think she best matches ESFP in the MBTI.
> 
> Then I have a male who is the brother to the female and he's much slower and lazy. Very comfort-seeking and often just kind of takes whatever bad is being imposed on him like having to have his claws cut. Doesn't even try to complain but just silently suffers. I think he's like 6w5 or something, can sometimes act like a dick and be very bossy and confident when he feels like it. He always knows that he's in the wrong though and doesn't like punishment compared to the female that never gives a single fuck for anyone or anything. She just thinks some things are her given birth right lol. The male is also much more social and has to have his quality time every day. The female is stingy and judges you negatively and will avoid you if you do something she doesn't like but has a streak of masochism sometimes, so if you just grab her and force her she will sometimes contently submit.
> ...





baitedcrow said:


> I have a nearly-2 year old male Catahoula. He's my right hand man around the farm and (partially) trained to herd, shed hunt and blood trail.
> 
> MBTI: I want to say ENTP. It'd be really easy to shoehorn all animals into 'S' but there's something about the way he figures things out that reminds me of Ne in spite of the fact that that kind of framework can't be totally applied to a dog. His approach to training can be really off-the-wall, he seems to try to think ahead of me, and some of his ideas are better than others.
> 
> ...





Draumande Romvesen said:


> I have a dog named Zebulon and a cat named Snurre. I think Zebulon is an ENFJ 7w8, while Snurre is an ISFP. I find it hard to type Snurre's Enneagram type.





pippylongstocking said:


> My black cat I used to have was probably type 9. He was really good natured and very intelligent. Maybe an ENFJ if I was to pick a type but not sure. I miss him he had such a great personality.





Another Lost Cause said:


> I have a cat I named Nuisance because she was a stray that kept hanging out and meowing for food. She'll do this little snipe meow type thing if I'm not quick with the food, a curt and quick signaling of displeasure at the service. She also hogs up the bed and makes it hard to move the blankets around, doesn't seem to care if you want them or not. I think she is an 8w7.





Thanatesque said:


> I rent a room from an older couple who have three cats.
> 
> Sammy: 10 year old male. He's aloof to other people who are not his owners, but still somewhat curious. He will tolerate other people petting him while he's resting. 6w5
> 
> ...





Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Just for fun, I'll do tritype too.
> 
> My 7-ish (I'm saying this because she was feral) year old cat Lucky is probably 9w8 6w7 2w3 sp/sx. 9w8 because she's lazy as hell and mostly cares about being fed, although she can have an attitude. 6w7 because she's a scaredy cat and when she was younger, she was very energetic and curious. 2w3 because she does have her way with trying to charm me with her cuteness. Sp/sx because she's a free spirit and doesn't give any fucks about anything. XD


Photos please !!! !!! !!!

How are we supposed to visualize them without photos ???


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Snowball is:

Extroverted, even a talking kitty! He meows every time he wants something -- food, play, outside, back inside, get out of this bathtub, go for a walk together, companionship.

Sensing -- very acute senses.

Thinking -- where is that squirrel? where is that bird?

Perceiving -- very spontaneous.

ESTP-kitty.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a guineapig who's already pretty old. He was never really social but learned a lot things very fast. He also tends to be unhappy with a lot of things and demands a lot of attention. I would see him as *ISTP 5w4*

Then there are my grandparents' cats. One of them is extremely easily scared and careful. He's actually rather cuddly but just extremely easy to scare away. Maybe *INFJ 4w5*

Their other cat is not easily scared and often climbs trees and tries to get as much food as possible. She would definitely be some kind of Se-user and based on the fact that she aggressively scares away other cats, I think that she's an 8. So an *ESTP 8w9*


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Double post. Whoops.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

95134hks said:


> Photos please !!! !!! !!!
> 
> How are we supposed to visualize them without photos ???


My cat's my profile image. ^_^


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Tsubaki said:


> I have a guineapig who's already pretty old. He was never really social but learned a lot things very fast. He also tends to be unhappy with a lot of things and demands a lot of attention. I would see him as *ISTP 5w4*
> 
> Then there are my grandparents' cats. One of them is extremely easily scared and careful. He's actually rather cuddly but just extremely easy to scare away. Maybe *INFJ 4w5*
> 
> Their other cat is not easily scared and often climbs trees and tries to get as much food as possible. She would definitely be some kind of Se-user and based on the fact that she aggressively scares away other cats, I think that she's an 8. So an *ESTP 8w9*


I had a pet rabbit as a kid and it was very passive like your guineapig. All mammals make good pets, but I think cats and dogs are the best because of their high intelligence. Dogs are easy to train to do simple tasks like pointing and retrieving -- also guarding.

Cats are very independent, and take care of themselves. If they are raised from a kitten then they become very dog like and talk to you with meow's and even follow you around like a dog too.


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

That ENTP 7w6 SBH Catahoula I mentioned:


* *


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

My dog is terrified of boxes and plastic bags, but will charge into dogs twice his size. CP 6, no question.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

stiletto said:


> For simplicity's sake, let's keep tri-types and social variants out for now unless you feel confident.
> 
> What enneagram type is your pet? MBTI?
> 
> ...





95134hks said:


> Photos please !!! !!! !!!


There you go.

*xNTJ *- *1w2 *or perhaps a 3w2










Her human character counterpart: Lady Mary Crawley









*xSFP* -* 6w7* or 9w8.










His human character counterpart: Tommen Baratheon


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Two cats.








Robot (black and white) is either a 6, though I used to think 2. He's super sweet. He has some neurological condition where he doesn't have good balance and walks around like he's drunk all the time and can't retract his claws easily so one day he's gonna tear all my skin off. But he loves people meows a lot, likes to kinda just invite himself into whatever room he wants to be in even if he's not welcome. He is determined to get where he needs to go. My roommate said once, he followed him to a park but got tired and stopped along the way. When my roommate walked back, a couple hours later, Robot was waiting in the same exact spot for him. I thought this was 2-like at first but the more I think about it, the more I get to know him, I think he was doing it to be safe.







Sweet and precious baby.* 6 sx/sp or sp/sx*... *ESFJ btw*




Dactyl (orange and white), I thought was either a 9w1 or a 7w6. My roommate (...we've talked about this before) disagrees and thinks she's a 6w7, which I guess makes sense too. She's a bizarre cat, also meows a lot, does not like things that cause her to be anxious such as her toy worm being "stuck" in the cat house. She likes to explore. She is obsessed with the bathroom and with trying to get into the crawlspace but thankfully she comes when she is called. She is kind of out-of-it seeming, but she's smart... she just is kinda in her own world and is a little ditzy. I think *9w1 sp/sx. *She's an *ENTP












*




------------------








I have a dog who is very old and lives back at home with my mom now. She's a husky. I think she is an INxJ, and probably a One. But she's pretty chill. She's a leader, she leads all the dogs at the dog park - or she did back when she was young and well enough to go. She does what she wants and you can just TELL she thinks it's totally the right thing to do and will be very confused if you disagree or try to stop her. She likes to be petted a certain way, she likes her bowl in a certain place, she will deal with it if things are different than expected but she will definitely give you A Look like... "You're wrong and why are you doing this to me? sigh"

She's very sweet. If you cry, she goes to you immediately, and is like, "Oh come now, things are okay, shush shush." But gently. And while she is stubborn and likes to do her own thing, she ultimately always listens and really likes to listen. Like to commands and stuff. She likes to show off how good she is at it.

*1wx?* Perhaps SO/SX.


----------

